# Can You Say Vapor's Tongue?



## TylerD (11/1/14)

So, I have got a case of vapor's tongue. So weird feeling. Anything I do to the tanks and juice, is in vain.
All of a sudden I have no taste for juices. The Kayfun and Aqua is like sucking on an empty straw. Vapour is there, but no taste. I have changed cotton, changed the juice, gargled lemon juice and nothing. I feel sad.
Apparently this can last for a few days....I hope it's not too long.
I will let you know when the taste buds are back home.
If they come back home, I will be on a juice journey.
Can't wait!


----------



## Derick (11/1/14)

Check it out
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olfactory_fatigue

So find some coffee beans, roast them up in a pan and smell away for like 5 minutes - report back if it worked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (11/1/14)

Add more PG. No diffs with vapor production from 30% PG to 70%. The extra PG will enhance the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/1/14)

...what? i hope that won't hit me, ever! didn't know that there was something like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (11/1/14)

Yeah I had this to, it sucks! Try rotating flavors regularly instead of vaping just 1 flavor. Drink lots of water. It took me some time to get over it. Good luck though..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (11/1/14)

I get it often. I stop vaping for a few hours, and guzzle down masses of water. This seems to work pretty decent so far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (11/1/14)

Yip, had it once. Horrible, nothing satisfies. All the best TylerD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (11/1/14)

That sucks @TylerD I tend to vape unflavoured 50/50 while going about my day most the time and treat myself to some flavour when having a break so I can sit and enjoy it. I just got my sense of taste and smell working properly again I would hate for it go away. 


Derick said:


> So find some coffee beans, roast them up in a pan and smell away for like 5 minutes - report back if it worked



Maybe vaping some coffee might help 
or even menthol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/1/14)

now that i have my taste and smell back i dont ever want to loose it , i change flavours almost hourly , hope that keeps it away , oh and water when ever i can get my hands on some ..no always easy tho !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/1/14)

Thanks guys. I will work through all your remedies and see what works.
@CraftyZA, I have also read about the water and I must say I do lack in hydrating myself. I will improve this for sure.


----------



## Zodiac (11/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> I get it often. I stop vaping for a few hours, and guzzle down masses of water. This seems to work pretty decent so far.


I agree @CraftyZA, even without having vapors tongue, taking an hour or two break makes that next hit sooo good, regardless of your gear

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

Wow, what an interesting thread. Thanks for the link @Derick.

Sorry it had to be spurred on by your problem @TylerD

Hope you get your taste back soon. The flavour is calling.

PS - I took a picture today of something that I will post after this post - when I saw it, I was thinking of you. Hopefully it will cheer you up a little


----------



## Silver (11/1/14)

This one's for you Tyler

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (11/1/14)

Try giving your tongue a good brushing when you brush your teeth... Stay hydrated... and maybe vape some nice strong Menthol juice to clear the sinuses! Flavour is actually perceived more with the smelling sense than the tasting sense. Try closing your nose when eating something and you will see how muted your taste becomes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/1/14)

A bit off topic, but has any one ever chewed ibuprofen tablets?
I normally chew all headache tablets so they work faster.
Ibuprofen removes 100% of your taste abality when chewed. Even like a peppermint crisp choccie. You can feel the dead mass in your mouth, but taste absolutely nothing!


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

It is gone! Woohoo! Coffee, water, strong mint and menthol. Or maybe just time.  Very happy tho! Now it starts!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

TylerD said:


> It is gone! Woohoo! Coffee, water, strong mint and menthol. Or maybe just time.  Very happy tho! Now it starts!!!


Welcome back mate, vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

Tom said:


> Welcome back mate, vape on!


When you leaving Tom? Can't seem to get the PM to work.


----------



## Tom (14/1/14)

mid Feb, most likely


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

Do keep in touch Tom, even once you're abroad...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (1/2/14)

Was about to make a new thread about why all my juices tastes a little chemically. But this post might just be the answer. i will try the water and 1 hour break thing. if that doesnt work, i might need to start a new thread on the loss of flavour.


----------



## Silver (2/2/14)

Hi rex

What juices are you vaping? Maybe they do have a chemically taste to them. I have found that with some Liqua juices. Or maybe they need to be steeped. 

Also, what equipment are you using and when last did you change your coil?

This may be a juice thing or a coil thing...


----------



## Rex Smit (2/2/14)

I actually got the 10x10ml Liqua sample box(eciggies) and they all tasted a little chemically, so i wont be doing Liqua anytime soon again. But on a NEW Vapeonly Maxi BDCC the Joyetech Ry4 was great for about 3 days and then got a little bland as well. I do think the coil needs to be replaced, just haven't gotten around to make one yet.


----------



## Rex Smit (2/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi rex
> 
> What juices are you vaping? Maybe they do have a chemically taste to them. I have found that with some Liqua juices. Or maybe they need to be steeped.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by Steeped?


----------



## Chop007 (3/2/14)

The best way to clean the taste buds is a shot of Stroh Rum. A little harsh at first but it clears the buds for new flavour. Anything tastes good after that.


----------



## Tom (3/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> What do you mean by Steeped?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain.473/page-5#post-12564 and a few posts above  its basically bringing out the flavors after it has been mixed up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

This is so not on, vapor tongue has hit me hard. Can barely taste the juices in my dripper. Very depressing Monday morning but I am taking remedial action, sucking on some halls menthol and drinking loads of water. Hopefully my taste will come back soon..

Even this halls taste muted, but I shall stay calm and vape on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/4/14)

don't worry man, i'll sure you'll lick this problem soon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

denizenx said:


> don't worry man, i'll sure you'll lick this problem soon


Sooner rather than later I hope


----------

